# Hello from AZ



## carboncrew (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello all,
I am a grandson to a WWII Veteran. My Grandfather was the Captain of a B-29 in WWII. Stationed mostly in Saipan. The older I get the more interested I have become in this. I would love to be pointed in the right direction to some great info, great stories, and best of all great people. I would eventually love to find/buy a part of a b-29 and have all the kids and grandkids names engraved on it. I have pictures of the plane etc...I will try to get scanned and posted up. 

Anyway, I'm sure I've rambled on enough for now.


----------



## seesul (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome aboard!
Greeting from Czech Republic8) 
Be proud of your grandpa!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2009)

G'day mate welcome to the forum from down under!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome from the Right Coast!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## rochie (Apr 10, 2009)

hello and welcome from a different bit of england


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to the site from sunny 8) Southern California.

Wheelsup


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the family mate...!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Serbia.


----------

